# Now Penny is sick :(



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I swear she always has something wrong! She has had diarrhea for 5 days now, and it is getting a lot worse. Last night she got up almost every hour to go. I have been feeding her a bland diet of chicken, Pedialyte, plain yogurt and boiled rice for 2 days. She seems lethargic now and her gums are sticky so I think she may be dehydrated. I don't know what caused this, but we are going to run a fecal test to check for giardia and the like. I am taking her to the vet in about an hour, hopefully we get things figured out!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

5 days is definitely a long time  I feel bad for her and you! Hopefully the vet has answers for you. Have you been giving her a probiotic in the mean time?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> 5 days is definitely a long time  I feel bad for her and you! Hopefully the vet has answers for you. Have you been giving her a probiotic in the mean time?


I looked at the grocery store in my area and I couldn't find a good probiotic. We don't have any health stores close unfortunately. I have been giving her a little plain yogurt though.

Our vet sells Forti Flora, so if anything I can buy that while I am there. It is Purina but it looks OK.. I was checking out the ingredients while working yesterday.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I hope she feels better soon! You're in my prayers!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i hope Penny feels better soon.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh dear, sounds like is really poorly :-( I hope she gets better soon


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Poor thing!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I really hope little Penny gets better soon 
I know the feeling, over the last few months my 3 took turns to get sick too and it just felt like forever worrying about them


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Get well soon Penny!! Xo!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

missy_r said:


> I looked at the grocery store in my area and I couldn't find a good probiotic. We don't have any health stores close unfortunately. I have been giving her a little plain yogurt though.
> 
> Our vet sells Forti Flora, so if anything I can buy that while I am there. It is Purina but it looks OK.. I was checking out the ingredients while working yesterday.


Fortiflora is a pretty good product.

Sometimes it seems like Yogurt does more harm than good. Their tummies aren't meant to digest dairy and if the tummy is already a mess, giving it something it's not meant to have often doesn't help. I've had way better luck with stuff like Benebac, Fortiflora, and powdered refrigerated probiotics.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well we are back from the vet. No parasites in her stool but a lot of rods (bacteria). She is starting antibiotics to kill all the bad bacteria. I picked up a dog probiotic on my way home and started that as well.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Feel better beautiful penny!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Hope she feels better soon! Poor thing.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Poor Penny. Bella, Lina and I send get well wishes and hugs to Penny.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

missy_r said:


> Well we are back from the vet. No parasites in her stool but a lot of rods (bacteria). She is starting antibiotics to kill all the bad bacteria. I picked up a dog probiotic on my way home and started that as well.


Hope she feels better soon. What antibiotics did they put her on?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Metronidazole and another antibiotic that starts with a Z, I don't have to bottle on me so I will have to check. They were going to do Clavamox but that gives her diarrhea, so in this case it wouldn't help.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for thinking of Penny. I started her antibiotics and probiotics this morning. She hasn't pooped for 3.5 hours so that is a good sign.. Yesterday she was going every 2 hours.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw, good to hear. Hope that she continues to be on the mend and recovers quickly! Sick dogs are so stressful.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am at work, but I just asked my grandma for an update on Penny. She said Penny doesn't want to eat and just sleeps, and is now vomiting. Poor girl.


----------



## knockoutchis (Oct 21, 2012)

missy_r said:


> I am at work, but I just asked my grandma for an update on Penny. She said Penny doesn't want to eat and just sleeps, and is now vomiting. Poor girl.


Eeek! That is not good...it definitely sounds like something is up. Did you happen to change her food or give her any kind of raw you usually don't? Could she have gotten into something (any more bird killing possibly?)? I do start to worry when things go on more than 3-4 days.

If she were mine I would fast her for as close to 24 hours as you feel comfortable. Things sound really out of whack and sometimes the gut just needs a break. She is a bit bigger girl so it should be fine.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh no.  I didn't see this yesterday. Poor Penny! I hope the antibiotics start helping. Krystal is totally right. Sick pups stress me out more than anything. I'm sure it's the same for all of us here. It sucks that you can't just ask them what's wrong.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Just stopping by to send some healing wishes to pretty Penny. Hoping for a better tomorrow. Hugs.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Feel better, Penny.
You are in my thoughts and prayers.
Love Regina


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Give Penny some hugs and kisses from me.Make sure to give antiobiotics with a small meal otherwise it can cause vomiting.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Keeping Penny in my prayers...


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

knockoutchis said:


> Eeek! That is not good...it definitely sounds like something is up. Did you happen to change her food or give her any kind of raw you usually don't? Could she have gotten into something (any more bird killing possibly?)? I do start to worry when things go on more than 3-4 days.
> 
> If she were mine I would fast her for as close to 24 hours as you feel comfortable. Things sound really out of whack and sometimes the gut just needs a break. She is a bit bigger girl so it should be fine.


We did try Primal rabbit recently, so I am going to slowly add that back in to her diet and see if that was the reason for her diarrhea. I also bought the Iceland pure fish oil instead of the capsules from Target so that is a new thing in her diet. I will try just adding a little bit of each thing at a time, although I doubt it was the fish oil. 

I fed her a little chicken and rice last night with her antibiotics, and she was reluctant to eat it. She didn't want to eat anything this morning at 7, but I did get her to eat a little canned ZiwiPeak an hour ago. She is playing and acting perky, so I think she is feeling better. I haven't noticed any more diarrhea since yesterday.


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

Too much fish oil can cause diarrhea. Once, one of my dads dogs snatched his sisters after having his own and had a pretty rough day after that.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

NefariousCupcake said:


> Too much fish oil can cause diarrhea. Once, one of my dads dogs snatched his sisters after having his own and had a pretty rough day after that.


She got less than the amount she would normally get since it was a new brand of fish oil. They get it 3x a week and it has never caused issues.


----------

